# Dynex Best Buy Banana plugs



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought I would share my experience with these banana plugs. I like these because the boots cover all the area we do not want exposed, 2 screws hold the wire, I am sure they also work with 12 gauge wire despite best buy's information on their site.

I like these to dress up the installation and prevent damage to the wire, if we connect and disconnect them all the time. They will work with most amplifiers that have a set screw for the speaker terminals, and they are inexpensive.

2 pairs are included (4 plugs, 2 red and 2 black boots) for the price. 


Dynex Speaker Wire Banana Plugs DX-AV290 - Best Buy


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I never taught of using these on the amps. Would it create a secure connection? I guess I have to try it. Also, will the setscrew crush the banana plug?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, in fact I used them quite a bit with the JBL ms amp, the holes are huge on those amps even for bare wire and these plugs fill up the gap better, the set screw will only crush the connector if you screw it very tight, you only tighten it just to be secure it enough, and they will be be fine and will not come off, I have put them on and removed them in the ms amp at least 8-10 times, and they still look good and in good shape, the gold plating is holding very well too.

The picture of the single plug I posted I know it's not a good one and that was taken only a couple of days ago, and that one have been removed maybe even more times recently that I set the gains on that kappa amp like 12 plus times with my dilema I posted on another thread, and I had to disconnect it to avoid the loud noise with the test tone setting the voltage gains.

Here is a photo with the MS Amps


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Extra picture added above showing my JBL amps


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought I would bump this review.


Recently I upgraded my doors wiring to 12 gauge and these connectors took the wire without any fitting issues, the screws may be a bit high but the booth can still be moved and can stretch easy to cover the proper area as needed and shown.

Resistance added is insignificant, being 0.04 to 0.06 ohms would be my guess based on 
0.1 -0 ohm erratic peaks using my DMM having limitations measuring fractions of less than 0.1 ohms.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Ordered eight for my current project using MS amps.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I use these for my home theater, love`em!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Great! These have made things way easier for me, prevent damage to the wire from screws more strands falling all over, and a also reduce stress at the insulation and connector point. It makes it way easier to install in those over size amplifier terminals that take gauge as big as #8, I can connect and disconnect them many times preserving the wire rather than wearing it out and having to cut and strip insulation again. I used to thin solder the leads but in my opinion these dress up the installation.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

dang...I had thought about adding them and just haven't gotten around to it. Glad to know they'll work well with the MS amps


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Heads up to you guys on these. I ordered them the 9th and opted to pick them up at the store to save on shipping and they just came in today. I don't know if it's because they took so long or because they didn't come in the fancy package (came in tiny zip locks) but they only charged me 1.99 for each set.

You guys might want to give it a shot yourself if you need some. I'm going to.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jamesjones said:


> Heads up to you guys on these. I ordered them the 9th and opted to pick them up at the store to save on shipping and they just came in today. I don't know if it's because they took so long or because they didn't come in the fancy package (came in tiny zip locks) but they only charged me 1.99 for each set.
> 
> You guys might want to give it a shot yourself if you need some. I'm going to.


 where are they for 1.99 per set? BB listed 4.99


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> where are they for 1.99 per set? BB listed 4.99


They aren't listed for that but it's what I paid when I picked them up from BB.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Chances are you got an open box item at a good discount James.


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Very neat idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

jamesjones said:


> They aren't listed for that but it's what I paid when I picked them up from BB.


The cost on those is very, very, very, very low. Like probably well below a dollar.

In fact, all dynex, insignia, rocketfish, and platinum (probably forgetting a few) brands is very low, because best buy is the manufacturer of said brands, so their cost is exactly equal to manufacturering and shipping. Some of the products are really great quality too, some are not, examine before you buy, and be aware they don't pay much for those products if trying to negotiate price on a large (or small) purchase.

Source: Used to work for BBY.


----------

